# 9004 HID CONVERSION KIT QUESTION



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

I can get a Key Lux 9004 HID CONVERSION KIT for like $70. That seems kind of cheap since the ones I've seen run about $400. Has anyone put this in their car or is this simply just junk? Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

got a link?
pics?
anything?

i doubt its legit for $70


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

even if you can get one it wil suck. our lenses are aimed for halogen, HID is completly differant. you will need to retro fit. or you could buy liuspeed's crystals+ projectors for $400. they have allready been retro fitted and work very well. HID will B-L-I-N-D everyone unless it is in an HID specific housing, or projector.
heres a link.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HID H4, HID 9004, HID 9007, etc, etc are ILLEGAL as hell. The only legal HID conversion is where you retrofit projectors onto your car (like the link above) and put regular D2S bulbs inside.

legal setup vs illegal setup:
1. The road will be WHITE rather than BLUE
2. Sharp cutoff rather than blinding random scatter
3. Lights the road instead of lighting the sky, trees, etc.
4. Won't piss everyone off
5. Won't get you a ticket

I doubt $70 is legit for an entire setup, but if it is, I'm looking for some Ballasts for my retrofit.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> 4. Won't piss everyone off


That's the truth!! Pisses me off to no end, not being able to drive while being blinded.

PLUS, several members have mentioned that the "fake" HIDs are terrible in the FOG. TOO blinding.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

forget HID......my SILVERSTARS even suck in the fog! one night i was starting to leave, had to turn around because i couldnt see anything than the white wall in front of me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yellow light is best in the fog. and BTW, it's not b/c it cuts through the fog better, it's b/c the light reflected back won't blind or fatigue your eyes.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

personally i dont give a f. about the law therefore my next car will have HIDs even if it not supposed to.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> personally i dont give a f. about the law therefore my next car will have HIDs even if it not supposed to.


ok, then let's jus skip #5:


> 1. The road will be WHITE rather than BLUE
> 2. Sharp cutoff rather than blinding random scatter
> 3. Lights the road instead of lighting the sky, trees, etc.
> 4. Won't piss everyone off
> 5. Won't get you a ticket


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> personally i dont give a f. about the law therefore my next car will have HIDs even if it not supposed to.


well what the point of hids then if you can use the full effect of the light.

that what 6000 K and aftermarket kits think that you can use the full effect of the light but what they dont tell you is that it doesnt and has light scattered everywhere just making it a nuisance.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And if you do get HID's get 4300K temp. Anything else is just a waste.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> And if you do get HID's get 4300K temp. Anything else is just a waste.


agreed strongly.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> agreed strongly.


lol we ought to put HID pros in our sig. I've been reading on the things for about a year now... Still don't own any YET.. Xenarc x1010


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> lol we ought to put HID pros in our sig. I've been reading on the things for about a year now... Still don't own any YET.. Xenarc x1010


Wow! Thanks for your input. Glad I didn't waste my money. I don't think I'll be paying $400 for a conversion kit. would rather put that money towards a CAI and an exhaust. Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

howufiga said:


> Wow! Thanks for your input. Glad I didn't waste my money. I don't think I'll be paying $400 for a conversion kit. would rather put that money towards a CAI and an exhaust. Thanks guys! :thumbup:


Oh, sorry...here is the link. I've been so busy with work after I posted this thread this is the first chance I had to take a look. Auction is over so I missed it anyways. Well, here's to Friday night! :cheers: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7954062566&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

howufiga said:


> Oh, sorry...here is the link. I've been so busy with work after I posted this thread this is the first chance I had to take a look. Auction is over so I missed it anyways. Well, here's to Friday night! :cheers:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7954062566&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT


those kits are utter crap.. those arent even true xenon hid conversion they are just some wiring trick to make your halogen hyperwhite burn really really bright.

dont waste your money on that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> they are just some wiring trick to make your halogen hyperwhite burn really really bright.


i dont think those relays and boxes do crap, i think its those little blue caps you put over the bulbs. $10 says the boxes and shenanagans are 100% fake and its a direct electrical connection lol.
edit: holy crap! look at the before and after pics, the "cut off" is EXACTLY THE SAME really, its the same picture, they just filterd the yellow out of the pic!


----------

